# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Policia: E fejuara e kryebashkiakut te Kavajes trilloi ngjarjen dhe shtatzanine

## brooklyn2007

*Rrëmbehet gruaja e kryebashkiakut të Kavajës*


KAVAJË- Një ngjarje e rëndë ka ndodhur mbrëmjen e djeshme në qytetin e Kavajës, ku është rrëmbyer nga persona të panjohur gruaja e kryebashkiakut të ri të Kavajës Elvis Rroshi.

Gruaja 28-vjecare Griselda Rroshi, shtatzënë është liruar sot rreth orëve të para të mëngjesit, në gjendjë tepër të rënduar psikologjike, pasi është detyruar të bëjë një lindje të parakohshme.

Gruaja nuk di të rrëfejë së kush ishin autorët e rrëmbimit, vendin ku lindi e detyruar fëmijën, apo vendndodhjen e foshnjës.

Gazetari i NEWS 24 Spartak Koka i ndodhur në Kavajë, deklaron se afër shtëpisë së tyre nuk mund të afrohesh, pasi familjarët janë të tronditur dhe kanë kërkuar që media të rrijë larg.

Sipas raportimit të tij, dyshohet së fëmija i kryebashkiakut të ri ka vdekur gjatë lindjës së detyruar, por gruaja nuk di ta thotë këtë me saktësi. Ajo nuk mban mend asgjë, nga e gjithë kjo histori tmerri.

Forca speciale të policisë ndodhen aktualisht në shtëpinë e ciftit dhe po kryejnë hetimet e nevojshme, ndërsa bashkëshorti i saj, kryebashkiaku i Kavajës është detyruar të kthehej nga Italia, pasi mori vesh lajmin tragjik.
*
(m.a/BalkanWeb)*

----------


## brooklyn2007

Nuk dija cfare titulli tjeter ti gjeja  :i ngrysur:

----------


## derjansi

katastrof 

hajt se vje brari e mcusi e e zbulojn ngjarjen direkt

----------


## Endri_

Jo ,brari do vije dhe do thote e kane bo edvino dokla rucistat.

Skandaloze.

----------


## l'amoureuse

Pa fjale!!!!

----------


## Jack Watson

E rendë. Duket si skenar filmash.  :i ngrysur: 

Per kete kryebashkiakun e ri te Kavajes nuk kam degjuar fjale te mira.

----------


## illyrian rex

Veper e burracakeve!

Nuk di njeriu as si ti komentoi keto lajme!

----------


## loneeagle

wow cfare po ndodh te vjen tmerr ta lexosh ket jo me ta kryesh. jam kunder ligjit per capital punishment por ne shqiperi eshte i domosdoshem. do zoti e gjejne  femijen te gjalle.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Prap nje grua dhe femija vkitim  e kriminelveO Zot o Zot,qfar po ndodh me disa meshkuj...(*

----------


## derjansi

> nuk ka per shumice apo ker pakice
> 
> 
> jane te panjohur, mund te jene femra, meshkuj apo grup i perzier...


ik e mos len nam tash derr derr ktu sikur cka po thu 

shko e merru me chat a me naj sen tjeter

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*O si do qe te jet vetem mos thuani qe ajo ka pas fajet, burrin ne udhetim e vete ka dal te ladroj.
Tmer, nje familje e shkatruar tani.*

----------


## thirsty

> po enlglish capish ti kuder? go **** yourself than bitch


e kuptoj, but not this shit that you blurk out of your stinky mouth.  e ke shkruajtur gabim. meso ndryshimin midis "then" dhe "than". Ignorant. Cfare po thua se nuk po te kuptoj? Shko 4 yje veten se?


anetarja doli ne perfundim, e une i bera nje verejtje

----------


## derjansi

ik mer pederast/e em gjith vrejtjet e tuja

----------


## Endri_

> E rendë. Duket si skenar filmash. 
> 
> *Per kete kryebashkiakun e ri te Kavajes nuk kam degjuar fjale te mira*.


Normal ,eshte socialist ai. Ka lidhje me mafien e kuqe. Amon o jack ,ktu njeriun me te ndershem e bejne imoral ,mafioz ,pucist e lloj lloj epitetesh.

E di ate historine e hotel monarcos ke rr .elb. Shoferi sales i thote kamarierit o qurrash hajde ktu re merr porosine edhe vazhdon ta shaje pa fund. Kamarieri me seder ja fut n'grusht. Ky nxjerr pistoleten i gjun 2 here ne shpatull edhe iken. Kamarierin e cojne me taxi ne spital ,kur aty e prisnin serish kto trimat. I bejne presion per te terheq denoncimin ,kamarieri nga frika terheq denoncimin. Nderkohe policia e padit ne prokurori kamarierin pse ka terheq denoncimin. E kupto ti qe ktu ska ligj ,ska shtet ,ska asgje. Sot ecen ne rruge te vret tjetri per nje llaf goje.

----------


## thirsty

> Normal ,eshte socialist ai. Ka lidhje me mafien e kuqe. Amon o jack ,ktu njeriun me te ndershem e bejne imoral ,mafioz ,pucist e lloj lloj epitetesh.
> 
> E di ate historine e hotel monarcos ke rr .elb. Shoferi sales i thote kamarierit o qurrash hajde ktu re merr porosine edhe vazhdon ta shaje pa fund. Kamarieri me seder ja fut n'grusht. Ky nxjerr pistoleten i gjun 2 here ne shpatull edhe iken. Kamarierin e cojne me taxi ne spital ,kur aty e prisnin serish kto trimat. I bejne presion per te terheq denoncimin ,kamarieri nga frika terheq denoncimin. Nderkohe policia e padit ne prokurori kamarierin pse ka terheq denoncimin. E kupto ti qe ktu ska ligj ,ska shtet ,ska asgje. *Sot ecen ne rruge te vret tjetri per nje llaf goje.*


sot = sot sikur kohe e gjate apo jo?  :shkelje syri: 

llaf goje? per shikim thuaj

----------


## Ozzy

Gruaja e kryebashkiakut të ri të Bashkisë së Kavajës, Elvis Rroshi, është rrëmbyer nga persona ende të paidentifikuar mbrëmjen e së martës. Burime nga policia bëjnë të ditur se rrëmbimi u krye nga dy persona pranë stadiumit "Dinamo" në Tiranë.


Nga të dhënat e para rezulton se gruaja ishte shtatzënë dhe se gjatë rrëmbimit ajo është detyruar të lindë edhe fëmijën. Burimet shprehen të rezervuara lidhur me detajet, ndërkohë që dyshohet se ky ka qenë edhe qëllimi i rrëmbimit të saj. Ende nuk është gjetur fëmija, ndërkohë që gruaja u gjet në mëngjes në një kanal. Mbi të është ushtruar dhunë fizike.


Bëhet e ditur se Rroshi ka qenë jashtë shtetit në kohën që ka ndodhur ngjarja dhe është kthyer menjëherë pasi ka mësuar nga të afërmit çfarë i ka ndodhur bashkëshortes. Të dy ata po i nënshtrohen marrjes në pyetje nga policia. Organet e drejtësisë kanë qenë shumë të rezervuara lidhur me këtë ngjarje, duke mos pranuar të japin asnjë detaj.
-----------------------------------

Kjo ngjarje i kalon kufijte e krimit. Kush eshte ne gjendje te beje dicka te tille?

----------


## gjirfabe

> E rendë. Duket si skenar filmash. 
> 
> Per kete kryebashkiakun e ri te Kavajes nuk kam degjuar fjale te mira.



Vaj halli sa i keq ka qene kundershtari i tij politik, 

qe i beri kavajsit te votojne kete si Bashkiak, 

ndersa si force politike te votojne per Aleancen Qytetare.

Apo te gjithe budallenj dolen ne Kavaje?....


Me vjen keq per ngjarjen qe ndodhi, 

tej ngjyrosjes politike qe i jepet per momentin...

.

----------


## BlueBaron

Per keto qelbesira duhet   :Sater:

----------


## Izadora

> Kush eshte ne gjendje te beje dicka te tille?


Disa plehra, funderrina .
Uroje qe ti gjejn dhe prej ......  ti varin ne maje te plepit.

----------


## Ozzy

*Nga të dhënat e para rezulton se gruaja ishte shtatzënë dhe se gjatë rrëmbimit ajo është detyruar të lindë edhe fëmijën. Burimet shprehen të rezervuara lidhur me detajet, ndërkohë që dyshohet se ky ka qenë edhe qëllimi i rrëmbimit të saj.*

Nuk eshte hera e pare qe ndodhin ngjarje te tilla makaber ne Shqiperi. 
Ketu i referohem asaj bushtres qe vrau vetem per arsye xhelozie nje femije te pafajshem dhe pastaj e fshehu ne pus. Permendimin tim eshte me terper se nje Krim i thjeshte. 
Keto jane shenjat e nje deformimi asocial apo nje kanibalizmi te gjalle.

----------

